# Pigeon Arson.



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.peterleestar.co.uk/news/local/pigeons_killed_in_allotment_fire_1_1032656

Pigeons killed in allotment fire


Published on Monday 1 December 2008 11:44

A PIGEON fancier has been left devastated after a suspected arson attack at his cree saw more than 100 of his birds burned alive.

Jimmy Stephenson, who has had pigeons at the allotments in Hawthorn Street, Easington Colliery, for 43 years, discovered the wreckage in the early hours of Sunday morning.

The fire is being treated as a suspected arson attack and police are urging anyone with information to come forward.

Jimmy, 72, of Stewart Street, Easington Colliery, broke down in tears as he spoke about the blaze.

He said: "I have not slept at all overnight.

"I have paid people a lot of money for them – it's thousands – but you cannot put a value on them.

"I just cannot believe someone would do this. How would they like to be in a fire and not able to get out? They're not right in the head."

Allotment holders say this is the third arson attack on the site in a fortnight, with structures containing quails and livestock being destroyed.

Jimmy added: "I was dreading it. Every time I saw the fire engine going past I thought it might be me."

In the latest incident, two fire engines from Peterlee were called to Jimmy's allotment at 12.05am on Sunday.

Eight firefighters battled the blaze for almost three hours, with flames raging about up to 40ft in the air.

Two crees were totally destroyed, killing 102 pigeons and there was also damage to a greenhouse and a polythene structure where Jimmy keeps vegetables.

Jimmy, who has travelled the country racing his birds but more recently had been concentrating on building up a family of Jansen pigeons, said: "That's it for me for me now, I'm finished.

"It would be too expensive to start again, I built those crees myself and I could not even begin to build them again."

Crew manager Mark Garrett, of Peterlee Fire Station, said: "It was well alight, flames were 30ft to 40ft in the air. It was an area of 90ft by 60ft. We could not see anything, the whole structure had gone. It was destroyed and collapsed in on itself.

"We used two jets to put out the fire."

Detective Sergeant Cliff Down, of Peterlee CID, said: "This was a man's life's work and we want anybody with any information to come forward."

Anyone who has any information can call Durham Constabulary on 0345 60 60 365 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555111.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/local/dozens_of_pigeons_burned_alive_1_1005315

Dozens of pigeons burned alive


Published on Thursday 29 July 2004 14:36

DOZENS of pigeons were burned alive after arsonists targeted an allotment.

One allotment was totally burned out and another was severely damaged after fire raged through the gardens in Chester Road, in the **** House area of Hartlepool this morning.

When firefighters made their way to the scene at about 2am, they said the blaze could be seen from a distance and it took them more than two hours to completely extinguish it.

But once the fire was out, firemen inspected the allotments and found 54 pigeons had died in one loft, while the other showed no remnants of the birds at all.

Some chickens, however, did manage to escape.

Life long pigeon fancier, Michael Stead arrived at his allotment early this morning to find just the smouldering remains of the loft where he kept 38 young pigeons who were due to make their racing debut on Saturday in Selby.

Michael said: "I couldn't believe it. I thought at first someone had just broken in, but when I saw what had happened, well I wanted to top myself.

"I'd bred those pigeons for the last six months and now all that work that me and my partner have done here over the last three years has been burnt to the ground.

"You can't ensure lofts, so I don't know how I can afford to rebuild it or buy more pigeons. I have arthritis and a hernia. I'm finished here.

"I have no idea what happened. All I know is that it was fine when I left at half past three yesterday. I've been broken into a few times by kids, but nothing like this.

"Last year my pigeons were poisoned by rat poison. I can't believe I have lost them again, just days before the race on Saturday."

The 57-year-old who lives on Warren Road, added: "I feel sorry for the man who has the allotment behind mine. His pigeons are dead too, but they are still in the loft. He's an old man who has had a heart bypass. He worshipped those pigeons and he's going to be devastated.

"It's disgraceful, the people who did this should not be allowed to get away with it."

Stranton Station officer Steve Harll said the 54 dead pigeons probably died from smoke inhalation and from the heat of the flames.

"It was a big fire. We could see if from the distance when we were on our way there. The fire was probably burning for a good half hour before we got there," he said.

"It was sad really. This area is big for keeping pigeons and it looked like the allotment was the owner's pride and joy. It was well tended to, and had decking and everything in there."


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

50 pigeons burnt alive

STAFF REPORTER
SHARE · PRINT · T+ 

The Hindu Kannan inspects the burnt cages of pigeons in Thiruvanmiyur on Wednesday. Photo: M. Karunakaran
RELATED
TOPICS
Tamil Nadu
Chennai

crime, law and justice
crime

Fifty pigeons were burnt to death when their house, on the terrace of a building on Mettu Street, Thiruvanmiyur, was set on fire by miscreants in the early hours of Wednesday.

A complaint has been lodged with the Thiruvanmiyur police by M.Kannan (44), a pigeon racing enthusiast who owned the birds. Twelve pigeons survived the fire.

“On Monday night, I locked all the pigeons in the cages on the terrace of my house and went to bed. I woke up around 4 a.m. hearing my neighbours scream that the cages were on fire,” Kannan said.

Following this, he along with some neighbours, rushed to the terrace and put out the fire with water from the overhead tank.

Birds used for racing

Fifty pigeons including those used for racing died as they were locked in the wooden cages. Kannan and others managed to save 12 birds.

“I suspect that someone had climbed on to my terrace from the neighbouring building and doused the cages with petrol before setting them ablaze,” Kannan said.

Suspects

In his police complaint, he suspected two youngsters, who approached him to buy two of his pigeons on Tuesday night, behind the incident.

“They came through my friend and I refused their offer by telling them that the birds were not for sale,” said Kannan, who has been breeding the birds for the last three decades.

Thiruvanmiyur police have registered a case under Section 429 (Mischief by killing or maiming cattle, etc., of any value or any animal of the value of fifty rupees) of the IPC and are investigating.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Chennai/article828817.ece


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.doncasterfreepress.co.uk/news/doncaster-news/pigeons_are_burned_alive_by_yobs_1_508453

Pigeons are burned alive by yobs


Published on Monday 13 August 2007 13:23

PIGEON fancier Stuart Pitman has been devastated – after more than FORTY of his beloved birds were burned alive by mindless yobs.

Mr Pitman, 69, of Daylands Avenue, found his lofts in cinders after the thugs set fire to it, killing 42 of his racing pigeons.

Since the arson attack, Mr Pitman is now struggling to decide whether he wants to carry on the hobby which he has enjoyed for over 50 years.

He said: "I'm walking around in a daze at the moment.

"I just want to stop altogether now because I'm absolutely shattered.

"I've had pigeons for 30 years."

The loft in which the fire started, was made of concrete – which initially helped it contain the blaze. But it then spread to three other lofts, and causing an estimated 1,000 worth of damage.

Each of Mr Pitman's young pigeons were also worth around 30 each.

He added: "It's not the best area, but we've never had a burglary or ever anything stolen so this is a shock.

"I don't know if they targeted the sheds, but I exercise the pigeons everyday so people in the area know I have them.

"Now 42 of them have gone, perished. It's unbelievable what has happened."


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.dumbartonreporter.co.uk/...s/2007/11/27/17325-thugs-burned-birds--alive/

48 racing pidgeon torched to death

A DISTRAUGHT school janitor has been left devastated after his racing pigeons were burned alive by sick arsonists.

The 48 strong colony of pigeons - worth £16,000 - were being bred to be champion racers before they were set alight.

John Dolan, 62, who works at Ladyton Primary School in Bonhill, was woken just before midnight last Thursday (November 22) by his screaming sister.

To his horror, when he ran to his living room window he saw his garden shed and pigeon loft engulfed in smoke and flames. A shell shocked John said: 'They were flying against the aviary trying to get out.

'But the flames were that bad I couldn"t get near them.

'It"s devastating.

'People that do this kind of thing must be sick.

'Racing pigeons have always been in the family.

'My father, uncle and grandfather all bred pigeons.

'It was in our blood.'

It is believed that a flammable substance was sprayed on a nearby garden hut and set alight.

The pigeon loft caught fire shortly after.

Mr Dolan added: 'I don"t know who could have done this.

'I know most of the young people around here and there was no reason for them to do that.'

John"s tearful sister Margaret who lives with her brother in the bungalow on the school grounds said: 'I went into the living room for a cigarette and noticed a bright light coming from the window.

'When I opened the blinds I saw the fire.

She added: 'It"s just terrible.

'I haven"t slept since it happened.

'Your mind is thinking what could have happened if I hadn"t woken up.

'It could have been us but God was on our side.

'The people who do this kind of thing are just heartless.'

The fire brigade and police arrived quickly on the scene but could do nothing to save the pigeons.

The garden shed worth £2,250 was also destroyed and a small part of the house was damaged.

Mr Dolan, who is a member of the Clydebank Racing Pigeon Club, revealed that the birds were only a year old and were being bred to race distances as far as 700 miles.

Those with any information regarding the incident which took place between 11.30pm and midnight on Thursday November 22 are urged to contact Dumbarton police station on 01389 822 000


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.eastlothiancourier.com/n...ut-firestarter-could-have-burnt-pigeons-alive

Hut firestarter could have burnt pigeons alive

*Sam Berkeley • Published 22 Sep 2011 09:22 0 Comments
Share this * 




Pigeons were almost burnt alive in a Prestonpans hut after a vandal attempted to start a fire.

Fiona Gilchrist, community police officer, told last Tuesday's meeting of Prestonpans Community Council that the culprit had left a plastic juice bottle with the top cut off between the spars of a fence behind the hut, in the garden of a property at Northfield Gardens, on August 20.

The bottle had been stuffed with paper, which had then been set alight, but fortunately had extinguished, causing no damage.

Police were investigating whether the attempted fire-raising had been merely an act of vandalism or an attempt to burn the pigeons in the hut, PC Gilchrist added, and inquiries were ongoing.

This was one of 62 crimes in the town between August 12 and September 12, 31 of which have so far been solved by police, the meeting heard. Among other crimes were two attempted thefts from the former Fords the bakers building, and damage to the old telephone exchange on Kirk Street on August 18, with enquiries ongoing into both.

Money was stolen from The Gothenburg pub on August 22. The thief was seen leaving the premises but was no longer in the area when police arrived.

Some of the other crimes recorded in the town in the past month included defecating in public, urinating in public, assaulting police, breaching bail, racially breaching the peace, stealing from a garage, possession of an offensive weapon and assault.

There was also a spate of thefts, including tools stolen from a garage on Appin Drive, a lawnmower stolen from a shed, thefts from three unsecured vehicles and three bikes being removed from front gardens, with PC Gilchrist urging residents to keep items secure and valuables out of sight.

There was a relatively low number of youth calls, with the police's Operation Equinox initiative, targeting youth and alcohol-related disorder and anti-social behaviour, playing a part in only 14 youth-related calls being received.

The Pennypit, however, proved a target for youths, with officers being called to the football ground after reports of youths trying to set fire to seats, though there were no youths or damage on their arrival. However, several days later several seats in the rugby stand were damaged.

Other calls received related primarily to youths loitering, while others were about youths throwing stones, pulling up flowers and drinking alcohol. Among the areas youths were spotted misbehaving were outside Lidl and in the grounds of Preston Lodge High School.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

almondman said:


> Just curious,why are you posting older news stories?


id just posted a 2011 story right above, hahahaha im just thinking people should have better security for their pets, because unlike many animals pigeons are hated. So they need to be looked after even if you think your neighbors like your pigeons.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.pitts.be/index.asp?par=f_news.detail&ID=9086









*22/09/2011* DAVY DECKERS CATEGORIE: ENGLISH CORNER

A DISTRAUGHT Teesside pigeon fancier has spoken of his horror after his birds were burned alive in an early hours arson attack.

A DISTRAUGHT Teesside pigeon fancier has spoken of his horror after his birds were burned alive in an early hours arson attack.

Malcolm Everington of Dormanstown and his destroyed pigeon loft

Malcolm Everington lost 14 young birds - nearly half his stock - in the blaze on Tuesday morning.

He was awoken at about 3.50am by a neighbour banging on his door.

He rushed to the back of his house in The Fleet, Dormanstown, to find firefighters tackling the blaze.

To his horror, the larger of his two lofts, measuring about 12ft x 6ft, was burned to the ground, with dead, blackened pigeons lying everywhere.

Mr Everington, 56, says birds and property worth about £4,500 were burned in the blaze.

He’s now left to pick up the pieces of a hobby he returned to just over a year ago after a lay-off, but had already enjoyed some encouraging 2nd, 3rd and 4th placings.

He said: “A neighbour knocked and said the fire brigade was here.



Source: Gazette Live


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.deadlinenews.co.uk/2009/09/29/10092-1901/

100 prize pigeons massacred in brutal arson attack
Tweet

By Rory Reynolds
MORE than 100 top racing pigeons have been burned alive in a horrific arson attack.
Police are investigating the torching of top racing pigeon breeder Willy Pryde’s garden – in which £15,000 worth of prize birds were lost.
Willy has blasted the culprits as being “evil” and said those who carried out the massacre are inhuman.
The trainer and his family, from Gorebridge, Midlothian, rushed out to their garden to witness the horrific sight of their prize flock ablaze.
They tried in vain to save their champion pigeons but just 16 of 120 survived the attack, which occurred at around 4am on Saturday.Willy witnessed a man running from the scene and Lothian and Borders CID are investigating the fire-raising attack, which is believed to be deliberate.
The 58-year-old said: “I couldn’t believe that somebody could be so evil.
“Although we didn’t see them do it, I saw somebody in a cream-coloured shirt run off.
“You can’t be human to do something like this.
“It will cost me over £15,000 to replace all these birds and will take me three or four years to build up a collection.
“It’s not about the money – they were our hobby.”
Willy’s daughter Lynsey said that a man had threatened to burn down their pigeon loft after she broke up a fight at a party earlier that night.
The proud family man said that other pigeon breeders had kindly called to offer their condolences and give him some of their birds.
But Willy, who is a member of the Midlothian Pigeon Federation, said he was lost without his little winners.
He said: “From 2002 my guys were at the top of the tree.
“They were little award winners and even won a gold cup with the club in 2007 and 2008.
“I’m lost without them.”
The attack is the second time that Willy’s birds have been interfered with.
Last year a thief attempted to steal them from their cages.
A police spokesman said: “Lothian and Border Police are investigating a suspicious fire to a pigeon loft at a residential property in Swan Crescent, Gorebridge.
“The incident resulted in an* estimated £15,000 worth of damage*.
“Anyone who was in the area at the time and saw anything suspicious or has information to assist our enquiries should contact police immediately.”
Last year a pigeon trainer had to give mouth-to-mouth resuscitation to one bird after a suspicious fire killed 33 others in his collection.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.pitts.be/index.asp?par=f_news.detail&ID=7404

Arson attack kills 200 prized pigeons at Sunderland allotment

23/04/2011 DAVY DECKERS CATEGORIE: ENGLISH CORNER

PIGEON fanciers have been left devastated after up to 200 birds were burnt alive in a suspected arson attack.

PIGEON fanciers have been left devastated after up to 200 birds were burnt alive in a suspected arson attack.


Devastation caused by arsonists at Plains Farm Allotments on Thursday.

Three lofts were destroyed and *prized birds worth an estimated £20,000 were killed in the blaze*, at Humbledon and Plains Farm Allotments, off Premier Road, Sunderland.

Brian Robinson was in the nearby working men’s club when he heard about the fire.

“The secretary rushed in and said ‘the lofts are alight, the lofts are ablaze.’

“I ran outside and I could see over the fence that they were blazing.



“We have gates on the exterior, so you need a key to get inside. By the time we got it, the fire brigade were there and it was too late to save the pigeons.

“It was difficult to tell exactly how many birds had been killed.

“A lot of the young ones had been completely burnt up and the lofts were a mess. There must have been between 150 and 200 pigeons.”

Two fire crews spent about two hours dealing with the blaze.

“The fire was starting to spread to my loft, but thankfully it was put out before it got there,” said Mr Robinson, 52, from Thorney Close.

“But three of the lofts were completely destroyed and a storage shed was damaged.

“We’ve had problems with vandals and break-ins before, but nothing like this.

“One of the lads had been based at the same loft for 50 years. He always said he’d fly until he died or he was burnt out.

“I think quite a few of us feel that way, but are now thinking about packing it all in.”

Oil rig worker Brian, who has been racing pigeons since 1987, said there was evidence that the firebugs has returned overnight to launch a second attack on the lofts.

“There were embers actually inside one of the other lofts, which I came across after the police and the fire brigade had left,” said the dad-of-two. “At first, we thought that it was maybe kids messing around with fire and it got a bit out of hand.

“But we’re now certain that they’ve actually broken into the buildings and tried to kill the pigeons.”

A fellow pigeon man added: “We’ve all been left disgusted by this. We can’t understand why anybody would do something like this.”

Northumbria Police are appealing for witnesses to the blaze, which broke out shortly after 8pm on Wednesday.

A spokeswoman said: “At the moment, it’s not known what has caused the fire and whether or not it was started maliciously. Police are carrying out inquiries.”

Anyone with information should call the force on 03456 043 043 , extension 69191.

Alternatively, call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111

Source: Sunderland Echo


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/'How+could+they+do+this+to+my+pigeons?'.-a0167967300
Byline: By Laura Wright South Wales Echo 

A teenager's prized pigeons were burned alive when their lofts were set alight. Liam Turner, 15, has been pigeon racing for three years with his grandfather Leonard. But all his hard work and enthusiasm was dashed when he woke up to find that his pigeons had been killed in an arson attack. 

There were between 80 and 100 pigeons worth thousands of pounds in the three lofts which were built on an allotment in Kenfig Hill, near Bridgend. 

Liam, of Cornelly, near Bridgend, said: "Everything has been burned down, you can see their carcasses left. 

"When I found out I felt sick to my stomach, I was in tears. It's three years' work gone in one night." 

Grandfather Leonard Turner, 79, of Pyle, said: "There were two fire engines up here but the fire spread that quick, it had taken hold and there was nothing they could do, it had already started to crumble. The flames were sky high. 

"It will take a while before it sinks in." 

Each bird cost around pounds 20 with others worth hundreds. 

Altogether, the pigeons together were thought to be worth thousands of pounds and were not insured so any loss cannot be recovered. 

The deaths which happened in the fire at 12.30am yesterday, have come midway through the pigeon racing season. 

Liam trained his pigeons twice a week and was due to enter a big race today. 

He said: "My grandfather used to race years ago. He told me about it and I wanted to have a go. 

"I was devastated when I came up here. 

"It's the birds I'm worried about, it's the thought of all those birds dying. How could anyone set fire to a shed with so many pigeons in? It's sick." 

David Gore, 50, of Kenfig Hill, has been racing for 33 years and also lost 20 breeding pigeons in the blaze, some worth more than pounds 200 each. 

Each pigeon can fly 600 miles and once released can find their way back home. 

Mr Gore said: "It's a dying sport as such and it's only young people like Liam starting up that keeps it going." 

If you have any information about the fire, call Bridgend police on 01656 655555 or Crimestoppers on 0800 555111.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/news/tragic_pigeon_arson/62

Tragic Pigeon Arson
Twenty pigeons have died in a case of suspected arson at pigeon lofts in Yorkshire
Wednesday 26 January 2011

The fire service in South Yorkshire has said that twenty pigeons were killed when a pigeon loft in an allotment in Rotherham was set alight at about 3.30 am on 25th January. The police have been informed as it is suspected that the lofts were set alight deliberately. No word yet on who the possible suspects are in this pigeon tragedy.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/lancashire/7288754.stm


'Sabotage theory' in pigeon arson

Mr Williams does not know if he will carry on with his hobby
A pigeon racer who lost birds worth £10,000 in a second arson attack on his sheds in 18 months fears rivals may be trying to put him out of competition.
Geoff Williams, 70, lost 100 birds in the latest fire at his allotment in Padiham, near Burnley, Lancashire.

The pigeons, worth £100 each, were killed in what Mr Williams - who has won a series of trophies - described as a "mass of flames" on Sunday morning.

Police are investigating the incident, which is being treated as arson.

The fire broke out at the allotment at about 0300 GMT on Sunday, killing 100 of his 180 birds.

Mr Williams, who had only just fully rebuilt the sheds after a previous blaze in November 2006, said he may now give up his hobby of 50 years.



Is it because he wins a lot? We just don't know 
Julie Williams, daughter
His daughter, Julie Williams, 40, said: "We just hope that we can carry on.

"He doesn't know whether to, but you can't give in and let these people win."

Ms Williams said they were keeping an open mind about the culprits, but that her father's success had led them to consider all the options.

She said: "He does win a lot. At the end of the day it always makes you wonder.

"You're not pointing fingers at nobody but that's at the back of your mind.

"Is it due to the competitiveness of people? Is it because they are good birds? Is it because he wins a lot? We just don't know."

Despite the latest attack, Ms Williams said the family was determined to convince her father to carry on.

She added: "Maybe we won't have as many this time, or get all of the cabins back, but we can't let them win.

"We'll get it straight again. We've got it straight before and we'll do it again."


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.acadvertiser.co.uk/lanar...ed-out-in-plains-arson-attack-65864-28299735/

Racing pigeons wiped out in Plains arson attack
Mar 9 2011 by Michael Pringle, Airdrie & Coatbridge

RACING pigeons worth thousands of pounds were killed when a loft housing them was torched in the early hours of Friday morning.
The blaze in Plains also almost claimed the lives of several dogs locked in kennels in the garden of the house next door.
Pigeon racer John Peden (50) and his wife Emily (48) were awoken by an upstairs neighbour rattling the door of their house in Wallace Street at around 4.45am on Friday morning. The neighbour told them the loft in their back garden was in flames.
The couple frantically raced to the back garden but there was nothing they could do to save the structure or the 47 racing pigeons inside.
Emily said: “The loft was John’s dad’s but when he died in September we went to a lot of effort to dismantle it and bring it round here, it was what he wanted.
“Everyone involved in pigeons, in fact everyone in the area is devastated for him, it was his dad’s shed and he spent a lot of time on it.
“We’ve been up here for 11 years and John’s had pigeons for around 17 years. Pigeon racing is in the family.”
Despite prompt action, Emily admitted the birds had no chance, she continued: “There was nothing we could do, we just tried to stop it spreading onto the dog shed.
“The fire brigade were here quite quickly but there was nothing we could do to stop it, they told us it was set deliberately and petrol had been used.”
The couple believe that the loft was targeted and that the attack wasn’t a random one – the estimated value of the pigeons was around £2000.
John and Emily’s 23-year-old daughter Jacqueline had only returned to her own home from a stay at her parents’ house. She was shocked to hear of the arson attack.
She said: “My house was flooded so I was staying here with my daughter who has just turned 4, we only moved back the day before.
“I received a phone call to tell me what had happened and I was round here about 6.30am, by that time the fire was out.”
One of next door neighbour James McIlduff’s dogs is still receiving veterinary treatment. He added: “The upstairs neighbour woke me up, we were lucky the wind was blowing in the other direction. One of the dogs had burst arteries trying to get out the window and I had to go in and get them out.”
James had to face the ferocious heat and used a headlamp to help him locate one of the dogs who had retreated into a corner.
He continued: “The dogs were roasting and a couple of them have cuts. There’s a bit of wood panel on the fence that stopped the bottom half of the dogs’ shed going on fire.”
Anyone with information should contact Airdrie Police Office on 01236 505100 or Crimestoppers, free and in confidence on 0800 555 111.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

almondman said:


> OK, thanks.


and yes pigeons unlike the mans best friend has no way of defending itself when abused, besides their secret weapon of putting fecal matter on your car ahhahaha.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Too much depressing news for me!


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

pigeon is fun said:


> Too much depressing news for me!


This actually happens a lot, if you take some time to look it up, and this is just fire alone, it's because people view pigeons as disease carrier.

If it were a dog then it be different because people have a deep connection with them as pets.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Enough already! Good Lord! How dismal. I think people are aware enough when they hear of things like this happening. It's awful and devastating. But you can't be there 24/7. And it isn't all that hard for some sicko to start a fire.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That happens mostly when someone is at the top of the race sheet every week and someone gets jealous. Or kids being stupid. Birds are stolen a lot, with the bands cut off. Then there was the guy in Florida who's birds got stabbed to death.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> That happens mostly when someone is at the top of the race sheet every week and someone gets jealous. Or kids being stupid. Birds are stolen a lot, with the bands cut off. Then there was the guy in Florida who's birds got stabbed to death.



It's a bit much over jealousy ain't it? i mean they could get someone killed with arson if they aren't awake.


----------

